# Help buying cork bark



## dragons and turtles (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi, I have just posted in classifieds large cork bark pieces wanted. Does anyone Kow of anywhere I can get pretty large cork bark pieces for prices that are cheaper than the reptile stores. I hear so many, 'I got mine for this price or that' and I've looked everywhere and it all seems around about the same price. 
If anyone knows of anywhere selling at good prices and ships within the uk then please let me know?

thanks,
Ryan.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Bulk buy from internet reptile is a good start, they do a range of types. Plus it's free delivery.  

I got 5kg of small tubes for £27 delivered.


----------



## dragons and turtles (Jun 30, 2012)

Dee_Williams said:


> Bulk buy from internet reptile is a good start, they do a range of types. Plus it's free delivery.
> 
> I got 5kg of small tubes for £27 delivered.


 

Thank you, I will check them out. : victory:


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

What does 5kg of small tubes translate to? All these sites do it by weight it seems however this gives you little indication as to how much you get for your money.


----------



## dragons and turtles (Jun 30, 2012)

5kg is a fair weight. A 24"x14" flat piece I looked at was a thick piece about 1.2kg if that is of any use to you. I am looking for large pieces and size is the main factor for me when looking.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Surrey Pet Supplies had some nice large pieces when I was in there on Thursday, they always have loads and are one of the cheapest places to buy it that I've found.


----------

